# HO Newbie's Home Tomy AFX Track



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

I know its no Leguna Seca or any of the other awesome layouts that you guys have built, but, with the help of Pomfish with the complete trackset, this is what I've been able to build for my daughter and I to race on. I estimate it at about 23' of running track, covers a little more than 2.5' x 5' area and it uses the following:

7 - 15" Straights (this includes the two power supply sections and the lap counter section)

9 - 9" Curves (1/4 R)

4 - 9" Straights

4 - 12" Curves (1/8 R)

2 - 5" Straights

I still have the following pieces left over:

1 - 15" Straight

3 - 9" Straights

2 - 9" Squeeze track straights

1 - 12" Curves

3 - 9" Curves

Plus Pomfish also hooked me up with some of the track pieces that allows you to build tracks with loops or up the wall sections for in case my daughter wanted some different fun.

I have not snapped on the guard rails that Pomfish included yet, mainly cause I'm not sure I'm 100% happy with the design yet. This is where I thought I'd let you guys give me some additional ideas or designs, given the track pieces I currently have, to see what other designs I could create. Most of this design came together as I started building and realizing "oh, I don't have that piece, so how can I reconnect back here - oh, this way and change that, etc." So feel free to throw any ideas out!

Thanks for letting me share and thank you for those who share their thoughts and ideas!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Dude, it should go "ON" the table  It will be a lot easier on your back.

BTW: I don't know of a Tomy 5" straight. Are they 6"?


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

twolff said:


> Dude, it should go "ON" the table  It will be a lot easier on your back.
> 
> BTW: I don't know of a Tomy 5" straight. Are they 6"?


LOL! You are so right - the only issue is that the table has all of my 1/32 cars all over the place plus a few things left from my RC car days. Working on trying to get things cleaned up, but need to find a place for the 1/32 stuff, HO track and everything else to live in perfect harmony. Trust me - my back is easily activated with syatticia (sp?) when sitting on hard things. Chiropractor loves me when I get it going. HA!

And yeah, that's what I meant - sorry about that. Wrote down 6" and typed 5". My apologies.

Any other ideas for the layout?

Thanks for looking!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

PD2 said:


> Any other ideas for the layout?


Yep, Have Fun!!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Yep, Have Fun!!


HAHAHA!!! Most definitely and without a doubt!

Thanks [email protected]!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Are you limited to the amount of space you indicated? You have enough track to build a larger layout but it would not fit in the space you mentioned. You've done a good job getting a fair amount of running track length in that space.

Here are some designs that would take a bit more space but are doable with your set of pieces.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> Are you limited to the amount of space you indicated? You have enough track to build a larger layout but it would not fit in the space you mentioned. You've done a good job getting a fair amount of running track length in that space.
> 
> Here are some designs that would take a bit more space but are doable with your set of pieces.


Yeah, right now, if it gets too far beyond the edge of the table up top, then it makes it hard to work on the things on the table up top. I know a few people have commented that it should be on top of the table, but with it being my slot car bench for 1/32 and HO right now, that's just not going to happen. I like that its under the table and a bit tucked out of the way. For me, it can be hard on the back, but I just pull up a small folding chair and that eases things a little bit more. The foot print of the table is about 2.5'x6', but I did not think about the table legs and limited space between the back legs and the wall. I thought it came out pretty good, but I like the designs you put together for me too! Those look like some fun and fast layouts! I'll definitely give them a try and see how well they work in my space.

Thank you so much for doing them AfxToo! I greatly appreciate your help and suggestions!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

Very cool designs, I agree. Did you use a program specifically for slots?


----------

